# Site Supporters T-Shirts and Stickers



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I have just finished up the last batch of shirts and stickers for the site supporters, if you have join as a supporting members your items are either in your mail box or on the way and you should have them soon.

When you get your items, post up some pics and share your new cool Rootz Swag!

For those of you who haven't seen this Swag yet, it's all new to celebrate the launch of the forum here, these items are only available through the forum and by becoming a site supporter.

CLICK HERE TO JOIN THE SUPPORTING MEMBERS GROUP NOW AND GET SOME AWESOME SWAG!

For other items such as Got Root?, Superuser, Clockworkmod etc you can go here to purchase CLICK HERE


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

With these shirts, you are sure to always look like a boss.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, man I have a pic coming up!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

You should have received yours today B16! 

We need a his and hers shot! Maybe Bird can put on a wig? lmao


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

Im confused, do all supporting members get swag or did I have to purchase a subscription? I made a PayPal donation a while back ago.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

You have the supporting members tag, so you chose one of two packages... one comes with a sticker and tag and the higher one comes with a t-shirt, sticker and tag. There are two options when you sign up, I'm not sure which one you chose, either way you have something coming....


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh I think I just donated towards the forum app. It never gave me a choice.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Mgenova said:


> Oh I think I just donated towards the forum app. It never gave me a choice.


You have a supporters tag, so unless they must have manually added that.

Edit for clarification... if you donated 10 or more to the site in any manner you have been added to the supporters group... these items above are for the people that purchased these packages which you can see here.

http://rootzwiki.com/payments.php


----------



## ChetRipley (Jul 5, 2011)

shit, just donated for the shirt package but didnt see a place or box where i could choose a size.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

You will be contacted by bird or b16 for that information.


----------



## davros (Jun 11, 2011)

oh I'm gonna have to get some money together ... I want one of them shirts


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just got mine w00t


----------



## JAJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Got mine in blue today, looks great! Thanks


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

Dropped you a donation of $35. Paypal transation 7K428145RS040320J. I'd love a t-shirt!


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

since I'm broke, I'll try and but one later... but in the mean time I'm gonna click on every ad I see on this site


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> since I'm broke, I'll try and but one later... but in the mean time I'm gonna click on every ad I see on this site


atta boy. thats what i used to do. but i wish that i could still see the ads if i wanted sometimes. so i could click and help out lol.


----------



## motodroidx6365 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im gonna have to wait till the first of August, (l'm broke.lol) I'm grabbing that rootzwiki shirt. :O

Sent from my chewd up nail using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just donated
Had to have a shirt


----------



## motodroidx6365 (Jun 15, 2011)

Gotta have the RW Shirt.

Sent from DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

All the geeks in my area a very jealous.....


----------



## LowFire (Jul 23, 2011)

Got mine in the mail today in Qatar! Thank you!


----------



## mounttimp (Aug 16, 2011)

Ordered one for my son

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mounttimp (Aug 16, 2011)

"mounttimp said:


> Got mine for my son
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


Waiting to receive it for his birthday

Got it and it was worth the wait nice high quality tshirt thanks rootzwiki


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Another batch went out today, we seem to be having a hard time getting information from the members, so they were held up a bit... all shipped now though.


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm about to make my donation and get the shirt package.
Any details on sizing info?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ApplesRevenge said:


> I'm about to make my donation and get the shirt package.
> Any details on sizing info?


Small through XXXL in Black
Small though XXL in all other colors.

100% Ringspun Pre-shrunk cotton

Anything else you need specifics on let me know.


----------

